# favorite flooring protection



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I like black mats for small jobs and drop clothes for bigger jobs. I also use builders paper too which is kinda flimsy and hard to put on stairs but nice to have around when all the drop clothes and mats are dirty. What do you like using?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Shower pan liner

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Runner drop cloths on stairs for one day jobs. Hardwood/Carpet rolls for more. Basically it's 30" wide packing tape for floors. Drops everywhere every time. Paper if it's gonna get wet:::I e under the plastic on the floor when we're sewer cleaning. Ram board on diggers(basically 1ply cardboard)


----------

